# ultra slim digital cameras



## computerhakk (Nov 10, 2005)

hey guy/gals,

im in the market for an ultra slim digital camera with image and video capabilities is what i really wanted. i want some honest opinions on which one should i get. right now, i am leaning towards the casio.

i am stuck between the 

******casio ex-s500OE (orange)* 








http://www.dpreview.com/news/0506/05060901casio_exs500.asp
&*
*****sony t7*









http://www.dpreview.com/news/0503/05030804sondsct7.asp

i would like some honest opinions on what you guys think would be the better of the two, or matter of fact if you would prefer another one.

i like the stylish and compact design, didn't like the designs of the other ones like olympus, conan, konica, or nikon. benq has a c800 coming out that looks like i would like also(not sure if its out yet, supposedly november)

so if you guys can help me decide, that'll be great. any honest opinions?


----------



## shupola (Nov 10, 2005)

i say go with the sony. i have heard good things about their cybershot lineup and would probably get one if i had the money. i have a konica-minolta dimage z10 but that thing is frickin huge.


----------



## computerhakk (Nov 10, 2005)

great. i've been reading up on the two cameras and yes the sony seems to have better reviews than the casio. 

however, i decided not to go for the t7. what really bugged me was that the lcd was on the right so thats where the shutter button is at the top aslo, so im guessing i'll be having thumb prints all over the lcd.. therefore, i rather pick up the sony t5 instead. its an older model and it seems to be better for me in terms of specifications and the flash. and its cheaper. 

*so now, its the casio ex-s500 ----or---- sony dsc t5*(black one)

sony t5












thanks guys. any opinions?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a casio EX-Z40 and so far it's been a great camera for average uses. don't expect any kind of intense zooming or high-quality distance shots with any kind of point and shoot camera though, that's simply not their strong point being so small. 

i'd go with the casio based on my previous experiences with them, and it has no major flaws i can think of. Really, if i could start over with cameras i'd stick with Canon or Nikon, true camera brands (Canon more than likely, they are pretty much the best brand IMO).


----------



## computerhakk (Nov 10, 2005)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> I have a casio EX-Z40 and so far it's been a great camera for average uses. don't expect any kind of intense zooming or high-quality distance shots with any kind of point and shoot camera though, that's simply not their strong point being so small.
> 
> i'd go with the casio based on my previous experiences with them, and it has no major flaws i can think of. Really, if i could start over with cameras i'd stick with Canon or Nikon, true camera brands (Canon more than likely, they are pretty much the best brand IMO).


true. 

and i dont expect intense zooming or anything, i expect a point and shoot, slim and easy to carry, good quality pics and movie, flash usability, and battery. 

i read a review that the casio might have auto focusing flaws which was a negative for me, and they also said that it was too fragile. and these were just from two different users, wasn't a continuous complaint or anything. however, the picture and movie quality on casio's site is very promising. which was why i was leaning towards it in the first place. and it comes with a cradle!

on the other hand, they also said the sony's flash is really weak, poor light performance. but excellent battery n other things. it doesn't have a cradle! negative for me.

any more honest inputs anyone?


----------



## spacedude89 (Nov 10, 2005)

honostly, the sony will probley be better quality, but take a look at this camera:
it will be out soon, 
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0511/05110101sony_t9.asp
it has good low light performance.


----------



## Don't Hack!!! (Nov 10, 2005)

do not go for  the t7 look for the reviews all over the net it has bad picture quality. to be more specific its really blurry and even when u stand perfectly still its still a bit bad.;


----------



## computerhakk (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't Hack!!! said:
			
		

> do not go for  the t7 look for the reviews all over the net it has bad picture quality. to be more specific its really blurry and even when u stand perfectly still its still a bit bad.;


yes i realized that

so i looked into the t5. so far i haven't found much complaint about it compared to the t7. so now its either t5 or s500.

the t9 is great! i saw it before while looking around, and i need within ... a week or two.. so for now im against the casio or sony. t5, not t7.

both of these i can get for aprox. 350 give or take. so around that range.

any other honest inputs? thanks.


----------



## krimson_king (Nov 24, 2005)

yes, the sony is bad news.  for one thing, dont get a camera without optical zoom:  you may not want something for its zoom quality, but you will regret it down the road.  i had a friend who had a t7, and it was the worst piece of crap...the flash IS horrible, i remember that, and the images are VERY hard to make clear, because i remember reviewing all of her pictures and having trouble making them out.  thats all i can say, because i dont know anything about the casio, but like 4W4K3 said, canon pretty much IS the best camera out there.  if youre willing to sacrifice the 'stylish' aspect, (which to me is B.S.: a camera is for taking pictures, its not an accessory) then go with a canon.  the powershot series has become pretty big, and im sure you could find something small enough to carry around with you.  good luck!


----------



## Apokarteron (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't get allong with digi-migit sized cams, I like to go with the pros, Nicon, with big, big wide lenses to get the maximum in the picture...


----------



## shupola (Nov 24, 2005)

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> I don't get allong with digi-migit sized cams, I like to go with the pros, Nicon, with big, big wide lenses to get the maximum in the picture...



i know what you mean. my dimage z-10 is pretty big and i like it. but it would be handy to have a skinny one to carry around with you everywhere.......never know when something might happen and you would wish you had a camera.


----------



## computerhakk (Nov 26, 2005)

sweet. lol... but its too small.. 1.8 lcd. and as u listed, only 15 fps for videos. i wanted 30. but its nice.

this thread was posted a while back. 

therefore, i finally opt and bought the sony t5. i went through countless comusa's, targets, fry's electronics, best buys, circuit city's, and many more.. and i found the sony t5 more of what i felt i needed from a digital camera.


----------



## aman_s1ngh (Dec 5, 2005)

does the sony one have better zoom than the casio?


----------



## aman_s1ngh (Dec 5, 2005)

which one is cheaper? funnly enuff im looking for an ulta thin phone too for my dads xmas


----------



## M0ddingMan1a (Dec 5, 2005)

i own a casio EX-S500 and its pretty good. very simple to use and got best shot and everything. its as big as a ipod mini. i measured. lol. but yea, both are good. i got a good deal with mines, a free 1gig SD card.


----------



## computerhakk (Dec 5, 2005)

*UPDATE:* i never thought anyone will reply to this thread anymore, so i didn't come back.. but now..

i bought the t5. its great, but i exchanged it for the casio. its a wonderful little camera, but for some reason the screen didn't seem too bright. 

conclusion:
i opt out both of them. i liked how the casio functioned over the sony. however, i was luckily enough to see that the credit card sized camera isn't going to do it for me because i carry lots of stuff in my pockets, and i almost cracked it when i forgot it in my back pocket. so i decided to go for the casio exilim pro p505. small, not gonna fit in my pocket, but its small. the pictures make it seem like an SLR, but it really is not that big. it wont fit in my pocket, but thats what i want. and the video quality is superb.

its so incredibly small, you'll be amazed at the size. its the size of the casio s500, smaller in height, but wider, due to the protruding lens. but thats something i can live with.


----------



## aman_s1ngh (Dec 13, 2005)

wat is the battery life on the casio one...

i have a samsung camera, my pops bought it and the battery life on that is TOTTALY SHIT... i mean as soon as i take 5 pics the battery is gone... thinking of chucking it outta the window... but then again theres always ebay.. lol


----------



## aman_s1ngh (Dec 13, 2005)

can u charge the casio camera via usb port?


----------



## computerhakk (Dec 15, 2005)

aman_s1ngh said:
			
		

> wat is the battery life on the casio one...
> 
> i have a samsung camera, my pops bought it and the battery life on that is TOTTALY SHIT... i mean as soon as i take 5 pics the battery is gone... thinking of chucking it outta the window... but then again theres always ebay.. lol
> 
> can u charge the casio camera via usb port?


the battery life on the casio is about 200 shots per charge.

no you can't, you have to charge it via the usb cradle it comes with.


----------



## aman_s1ngh (Dec 16, 2005)

so it dosnt use the usual aa batteries, its basically like an ipod and i jus charge it in a usb cradle  cool im gonna get one


----------



## computerhakk (Dec 16, 2005)

nopes it doesn't. its a rechargeable one.


----------



## aman_s1ngh (Dec 18, 2005)

where did u find the casio for the cheapest price on the net?


----------

